# My Waterfield bag for iPad just came!....



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

....from sfbags. I just ordered it Saturday afternoon, chose Priority Mail for only a few dollars more, and it came today. The cradle is ready but the baby's not here yet! LOL That's what I told my husband it feels like. Getting the nursery all ready and then having to wait for the main attraction (because both local Apple stores are sold out of the 64g 3G). I check everyday after the noon truck comes in and nothing yet.

Anyway, this bag is the same high quality that I've come to expect from sfBags. I got the *Ultimate Sleeve Case* with leather trim and the matching Piggyback Mini Pouch that attaches for carrying a wallet, glasses, cords, etc. - really handy and the bag can be used with or without it.

I'm thrilled with it. I like that the black with brown leather goes with anything I'm wearing. I can use it as a standalone bag with the shoulder strap or put it into a larger bag and my iPad will be protected. It is also TSA friendly, so I won't have to take the iPad out of the bag when going through airport security. I hate doing that!

Sfbags also makes a slightly bigger bag in the same design that will hold the iPad in its Amazon cover.

I don't work for sfbags.  I just love this company. Their customer service is very personalized. If you have a question, you just email Gary and you actually get an answer back from him, Gary himself.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats! I love the Ultimate Sleeve I purchased, but didn't get the leather on the bottom. Gary is _really_ friendly. I emailed him about which sleeve would fit the slot in my messenger bag and he emailed back within a couple of hours (and it was after work hours were over). He even scribbled a thank-you note on the packing slip when I received the new sleeve.

I am always happy to support small local companies like SF Bags and Oberon Design, who try to go the extra mile for their customers.

Best Wishes!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Congrats! I love the Ultimate Sleeve I purchased, but didn't get the leather on the bottom. Gary is _really_ friendly. I emailed him about which sleeve would fit the slot in my messenger bag and he emailed back within a couple of hours (and it was after work hours were over). He even scribbled a thank-you note on the packing slip when I received the new sleeve.
> 
> I am always happy to support small local companies like SF Bags and Oberon Design, who try to go the extra mile for their customers.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks, Eeyore. Yes, I'm always amazed at how fast Gary gets back to me.

You say you have the Ultimate Sleeve Case for your iPad? Maybe you can answer a question for me:

I know it's not meant to fit the iPad in a cover but would one of those close fitting hardshell back enclosures (like ifrogz or hardcandy) or a silicone protector line InCase prevent it from fitting in the sleeve?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

DD-- my ultimate sleeve case is designed for a laptop, not the iPad. I needed the padding to fit the slot for my Timbuk2 messenger bag. You have the iPad specific one, I think. Mine comes in many different sizes and configurations depending on the type of laptop. They look the same, from the photos, but they are sized differently.

http://www.sfbags.com/products/sleevecases/sleevecases.htm

I don't know if yours will fit a hardshell case but I have heard through other sites that Gary has introduced the new Exo sleeve case for iPads with covers and may be willing to do a trade if you want the bigger size. Drop him an email if you want to change. Still looks the same as the Ultimate..

http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-exo-ipad.php

Best Wishes!


----------

